# Gas Portugal



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

For medical reasons I have had to cancel my proposed trip to Greece Was going to return to Spain but having seen the number of members going to PortugalI am having a look at there. One question what is the position re a Portugal gas bottle


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

From our experience at the beginning of this year you don't need one!
All of Portugal seems to run on gas. We found that as long as you stay off the motorways there are lots of places that will refill your cylinders for you.
Mostly along the roads designated "IC" look for large petrol stations, ironically these are often B.P. then nearby there is often an LPG station. It may be behind the petrol station or on the opposite side of the road.
Head in to one of these and you will usually find they have a list of all the different european makes of gas cyclinder and their fill volume in Litres ( Calor are marked in Kg in the U.K.)
Some places will fill em up for you, others will attach the filling adaptors and let you fill em yourself - be careful to only put in the volume on the chart DO NOT OVERFILL
You will be charged for the volume of LPG put into the cylinder.
There is a Europe wide list of LPG filling stations with GPS co-ordinates elsewhere on this forum
We also found that Yachting Marinas also often have a gas cylinder refill service - yachts have to carry their gas in special sealed lockers and cannot accomodate several different types, hence these services will also refill your existing cylinder for you.
Have a good time in Portugal, we are very jealous- spent last winter in Spain and Portugal but have been unable to escape to the sun this winter also for medical reasons

Marion


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
We have 3 different gas regulators fitted to our gas line, uk as standard we also have a bottle from Spain and Portugal.
Gas bottles are easy to get and change in both countrys.
Cheapest way we have found!.


----------

